# Eye Bulging covered in yellow moist vain looking tissue



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

UPDATE: She is looking and acting like her old self, she can actually see out of the eye. She has 100% recovered. I'm so happy.

UPDATE: after several sessions its finally out. I put her to bed last night and it was out this morning, only a pea size hard ball was left, it had actually attached it self. I used a Q-tip and tweezers to remove it. She looks good considering how long it took me. I can't see her eye but she does have swollen tissue in the socket. Thank you for all your guidance, encouragement and support. I've posted her picture from today.

Original Post: When I bought her and her sister she appeared to be blind in this eye, (she keeps tight to her sister) Over the coarse of the last few months her eye went from semi normal to this, she can no longer close it. She eats and drinks well. Her weight is good. She is a 6 month old Lavender Orpington.

I've given her 2 rounds of amoxicillin, and have been using Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment nightly. It has not cleared it up. Please help me to help her, she is a wonderful young hen.

I'm attaching 4 pictures, 1 of her good eye and 3 of her bad eye. We do not have a vet in the area, so it's not an option. Don't mind the brown specs on her face, she just finished eating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't even see the eyeball. That could be the third eyelid covering her eye. 

This is tough because I can see her in person. Can you warm up some saline and soak a cotton ball and hold it against her eye? 

Stop the ointment for now. It is possible that she's reacting to it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is there anything else going on such as wheezing, runny nostrils, sneezing, droopy? What does her poop look like?
Is she laying eggs and if so, are the eggs wrinkled, and when cracked open are there watery whites?


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Is there anything else going on such as wheezing, runny nostrils, sneezing, droopy? What does her poop look like?
> Is she laying eggs and if so, are the eggs wrinkled, and when cracked open are there watery whites?


Hello, she's not laying yet, her sister just started this week. Her poop looks normal, no other signs of congestion, no sneezing. She acts perfectly normal.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I don't have any answers for you but you did mention that she can no longer close the eye. I would think that eye would get dry and be even more uncomfortable. Can you put a drop of saline solution (from the human contact lens department) on it a couple of times a day, just for her comfort until you can find what's wrong with it? I would make sure it's just plain saline solution and doesn't have thimerosol or other chemicals in it. Even a couple of drops of distilled water would help I would think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Using water without any salt in it is not recommended. It's not balanced to the body chemistry and can actually dry the eye.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

So I've put her on a round of amoxicillin and rinsed her eye socket with the saline solution and put a good amount of Tetracycline Hydrochloride. She's eating and drinking as normal. Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did not realize until tonight that you had two posts going about birds with health issues. At this point I would be calling the state vet and asking them how they could help you get the birds tested for what the disease is. Without having answers to what it is money is being wasted on drugs that probably won't work, birds are being given antibiotics that if they are not geared for the specific disease are just aggravating their GI tracts. 

99% of the time this is at no cost to the flock owner because the states want to protect flocks from infectious diseases. I dealt with them on a regular basis when I was still raising birds and am appreciative of the help and information that was provided.


----------



## tjogowin (May 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I did not realize until tonight that you had two posts going about birds with health issues. At this point I would be calling the state vet and asking them how they could help you get the birds tested for what the disease is. Without having answers to what it is money is being wasted on drugs that probably won't work, birds are being given antibiotics that if they are not geared for the specific disease are just aggravating their GI tracts.
> 
> 99% of the time this is at no cost to the flock owner because the states want to protect flocks from infectious diseases. I dealt with them on a regular basis when I was still raising birds and am appreciative of the help and information that was provided.


Thanks for the info. I do believe my post are two separate health issues. The hen with the puss in her eye is 100% recovered. She is doing beautifully. However the other hen has not improved and is the hen I seem to be chasing what ever she has. But nothing is working. Do you know who I would call to come out and test?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look up the Agriculture Department for your State. Then ask for the State Vet, most of the time they'll transfer you, sometimes they'll give you another number. Tell whoever answers the phone that you've got a respiratory thing in your flock ask if there is a swab they can do to test them. 

Many times they want a bird to test which is fatal to the bird. Or one that has recently died. It's the most definitive way to get a diagnosis.


----------

